# FLR(m) Category A or B



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi All

We are applying to extend the stay of my wife on spouse visa but I am a bit confused about which category I need to rely on.

*My info*
I am earning over the threshold of £18,600 - I am paid on a hourly rate with an additional pay for my position - as I am paid hourly my pay isn't always the same as the previous month - I have been with my current employer for over 4 years.

*Question*
My question is am I relying on Category A or B in Section 7 of the FLR(m) form?

I have ticked on 7.3
_Income from salaried employment_
_Current annual salary_ - I've put the figure showing on my P60 in the box

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

You are under CAT A of non salaried employment and to calculate your annual gross salary you need to add up your last 6 months salary and divide it by 6 and multiply with 12 and that amount you should put in relevant box of current annual salary


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for your reply.

Can i just ask, is there a box for non-salaried, as i can only see "income from salaried employment"


----------



## Angel143 (Jul 30, 2016)

what cat do i apply under A or B 

ive been working for 6 months over and its a salary job of 21,000 a year


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Angel143 said:


> what cat do i apply under A or B
> 
> ive been working for 6 months over and its a salary job of 21,000 a year


Category A


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Sw19 and Angel you both come under Cat A. 
yes, under Cat A there is just income from salaried employment. 
As per the difference in each pay I guess it is better to mention it separately and clearly in a letter or space provided that the difference in payment is due to so and so reason. I too have the same doubt as my husband is paid for overtime. Hope this will clarify our situation. pls correct me anyone.


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

juhi said:


> Sw19 and Angel you both come under Cat A.
> yes, under Cat A there is just income from salaried employment.
> As per the difference in each pay I guess it is better to mention it separately and clearly in a letter or space provided that the difference in payment is due to so and so reason. I too have the same doubt as my husband is paid for overtime. Hope this will clarify our situation. pls correct me anyone.


Salaried and non salaried employment boht come under CAT A if you are with employer for at least 6 months prior to application

Non salaried employment vary each month depend on numbers of hours you do each month/week etc while salaried employment have normally fixed number of hours/basic salary plus could have overtime on top of it. Overtime in salaried employment is calculated in same way as you calculate the gross annual income in non salaried employment


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Just checked but no where I can find to mention that it is a non salaried employment. 
options given on form:-
income from salaried employment cat A/B
income not from employment Cat C
income from savings Cat D
income from pension and benefits Cat E
income from self employment Cat F/G


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

juhi said:


> Just checked but no where I can find to mention that it is a non salaried employment.
> options given on form:-
> income from salaried employment cat A/B
> income not from employment Cat C
> ...


Cat A of Appendix 2 form is for both salaried and non salaried employment . Appendix 2 form dont differentiate between salaried and non salaried but all information are given in this detail guide Read this

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...708/Appendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

I remember submitting this form at the time of my spouse visa. Do we have to printout and fill this form as well? but the form says required outside UK who are applying to join spouse. Have printed the main FLR(m) form of 76 pages. If this is not needed then on the main form where shall I mention that it is non-salaried cat A?


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

juhi said:


> I remember submitting this form at the time of my spouse visa. Do we have to printout and fill this form as well? Have just printed the main FLR(m) form of 76 pages. totally forgot about this one :0


yes Appendix 2 form is must


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Have never seen anyone posting it in their list, so I thought only the main FLR(m) form is required. Would have missed it.
Thanks a lot ILR1980


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

APPENDIX 2 (VAF 4A DECEMBER 2013)
FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT FORM
This form is for use outside the UK only.
YOU SHOULD COMPLETE THIS FORM IF YOU WISH TO COME TO THE UK as---
now doubt arises --do we still need to submit it with FLR(m)??


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

No, Appendix 2 is not required for FLR(M)


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

juhi said:


> APPENDIX 2 (VAF 4A DECEMBER 2013)
> FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT FORM
> This form is for use outside the UK only.
> YOU SHOULD COMPLETE THIS FORM IF YOU WISH TO COME TO THE UK as---
> now doubt arises --do we still need to submit it with FLR(m)??


yea you are right. You dont need it

I thought those who fill FLR M also need to fulfil financial requirement and need to fill appendix 2 but may be FLR(M) is all in one form. do you have section in FLRM asking about how you meet financial requiremnet


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The only form you need to fill out if you are applying from the UK is FLR (M).


----------

